# livingston marine (spring special)



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

Time to get your boats going!!!!! spring time tune up special. 

2 stokes: carbs, water pump, spark plugs, gearlube, fuel filters and fuel water sep. With this service the water pump will be free.

4 strokes: oil change, water pump, spark plugs, gearlube, fuel filter, fuel water sep. With this service you will get the water pump free.

Please call for app. And pricing

Thanks shane 
850-375-0435


----------

